# Jane had TWINS!



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Jane gave birth to a boy and a girl on 3-24-17 between 8:20pm-8:30pm!! :fireworks:
I went to put the goats away for the night and found Jane in the doorway of the barn, baby#1 out, but still in the sack, so I got him out and breathing. About 10 minutes later, baby #2 popped out no problem! 

After mama was done cleaning them off, we got them all secured in their own stall, all warm and cozy like.

So far babies and mama seem to be doing well, we have the barn cam all hooked up and are keeping a close eye on the new little family. 

PICS BELOW:stars:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!! How exciting!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Pictures!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awwww, congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

The one with the primarily white pole in the girl (Emma) and the boy (for now we just call him Muffin lol) only has a small bit of white on his pole.
They decided to crawl up onto my little sister's lap and take a nap.:lovey:
My computers running really slowly and acting weird. Hopefully, the pictures upload fine. . .even if it takes forever.:sigh:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

So sweet!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That little face is killing me  They are so cute!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are SOOOOO cute! :lovey: Great pictures!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you!!! 
I'll add pictures as they become more mobile!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

First time outside


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Aw that's so cute the one in the second picture looks like it's saying I could take you!  They're all so adorable!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

!!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

JK_Farms said:


> Aw that's so cute the one in the second picture looks like it's saying I could take you!  They're all so adorable!


That's Emma, she's a firecracker.. well they both are haha. 
I don't doubt that's what she was thinking! Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so sweet


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute cute! Nice pics!


----------

